# Police dog steals soccer ball



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Usually things posted here are serious ... my sister had this posted on her Facebook page, I thought it was cute and you all might enjoy it.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

HAHAHA very cute! Looks like he was having a blast with that ball!


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Haha LOVE it!!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

This is great. I can just imagine what the dog was thinking watching the ball from the sidelines before he decided to assist. 
Temptation, who can resist?


----------



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Aw, that's so cute!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

LMAO!!! I just watched this! someone posted it to my facebook page! he just wanted to play! too cute. I liked how he thought his handler was gonna play with him.... hope he did when they were off work. poor dog was so excited and then snap! leash and the ball goes back to being kicked around instead of chewed on.... i mean come on!!! what ball would rather be kicked than chewed on?! betcha go ask the mal and he'll say that one wanted to be chewed on lol


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Awww, I would have just given the ball to the dog and restarted the game with a new one! Who can resist a dog that loves balls THAT much!!! Looked like a belgian malinois to me!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

hahaha Leave it... Leave it


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

That's so cute  

He was having a blast with that ball!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I loved the crowd reaction, they seemed to be having as much fun as the dog was having!


----------

